
Twitter feeds with replies now require login - MzHN
https://twitter.com/Twitter/with_replies
======
MzHN
This has been changed sometime last month.

[https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://twitter.com/youtube/wi...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://twitter.com/youtube/with_replies)

[https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://twitter.com/notch/with...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://twitter.com/notch/with_replies)

13th was the last day I could find it working, and by 29th it has stopped
working.

Annoying, since the first thing I do, when I end up on someone's Twitter feed,
is click on the "Tweets & replies" link, which now redirects to login.

Also worth noting, that the current "Tweets & replies" used to be the default,
and not behind another click.

